# Raw & Kibble



## Szarek (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi,

I am new to the form as well as new getting a Small puppy home on Feb 15th and he will be 7 weeks old. and I was woundring what would be the best food to fead my puppy? I was looking into Instinct raw food + Kebble from Instinct as well. Money is not a problem but i want to make sure that i am feeding him the best out there. oh and the breeder actually is feeding them raw right now. Also I looked into Earth born(Was suggested by the breeder), Evo & taste of the wild. I really dont know what to do. 

It also seems that allot of reviews say that Raw is the way to go but would that gonna be a good idea to do Raw food from Instinct?


----------



## Angela (Mar 22, 2011)

You said your breeder is a raw feeder, is she using commercial raw or DIY? If she is DIYing it, maybe she would be willing to help you with raw feeding? I can't imagine why she wouldn't. You can feed Instinct, but it's not better than feeding DIY if you know what you are doing and commercial raw is 4x the price of doing it yourself. You also control the ingredients. 

When we got our puppy a couple years ago we had already been feeding raw for a few years and all we did was start her off by grinding her food ourselves. Then we moved to chunks when she was ready and then we moved her to whole pieces.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

I feed raw and kibble without any issues but I know a few people on here had trouble with their dogs getting diarrhoea which seemed to be caused by mixing kibble and raw.
If you're worried maybe feed meat for brekkie and lunch and kibble for afternoon snack and dinner 
Ask the breeder  she should be able to
Help 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lone Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

My experience with Kibble and Raw, if it is any help to you... 
Pup is 13 weeks now, and I am convinced that the raw diet is the best. However, he gets fussy every few days, and gets a bit of a thin waist and seems to go off the chicken, or lamb, or beef, or organ bits of liver and kidney and so on.. I get worried so every few days when he is diet fussy and looking a bit lean, I switch hit and give him some kibble.

Forgive me Father for I have sinned...  The best kibble I can find locally in Australia is only mediocre at best. Royal Canin large puppy (labeled for GSD) puppies, and the same in Hills Science Diet. He chows into it like it is a treat. His stools go from black on Raw diet, to brown on the kibble. There is more bulk in the kibble so he does poo more, but is thriving. 

I acknowledge the Raw Diet is supreme. My 10 year old was in terrible shape, shedding, itchy, ear problems, joint problems, and the Raw Diet has put him back in recovery mode in only three weeks. Still on anti-imflammatory and pain meds with a monthly slow release pill, but he is responding fantastically in only the few weeks of the Raw Diet. 

On my pup, I just want him to have all the nutrition he needs, and enough to keep him well nourished and looking filled out on the waist. I figure it is something in the kibble he craves, or just the change... I am adding it to his diet, beef and bone, lamb and bone and soft cartilage type lamb, chicken thighs bone in, chicken carcasses, and cut steak mixed with organ meat every couple of days. He goes off on each by the second day so variety is the key to feeding in my experience with three GSDs. 

I have heard people complain of TOO MUCH growth on puppy chow, 26% protein. T-bone steak is only 17%.. heh he.. I think a middle road for me is OK, Raw for healthy immunity and general healthy diet, but some kibble for bulk and growth.

I like the title "Kibble and Raw"... Alright, I am sure I will catch heck from some raw Purists.. :hammer: And this answer varies dog to dog.. Some dogs will be allergic to kibble. But it is working for me. I like the Title of you Post OP>..

I hope this is a help to you...


----------



## lone Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

I am dredging up this dated Post, to see if it can help you....

My pup, now 16 weeks, can now tolerate the mix of the Nutro high quality natural chicken and rice kibble and Raw... I put a good handful of raw meat in his bowl, and he ate a fair bit but not all.. He is not as filled out as I would like him and so gave him a solid large double handful of the kibble on top and he ate 3/4 of that as well for a solid meal size.

In the past couple of weeks, he has been tolerating the mix, just sausage bits of black and then a longer sausage run of brown (kibble). I think the high grade puppy chow is now my backup, and further a variety meal one day a week. Try your puppy at various ages, as the break from raw seems attractive and handy... 

Kind regards, out "Dancing with Wolves" on the Last Frontier


----------



## mjnitsche (Nov 12, 2012)

I continued feeding my pup what the breeder started him on - TOTW puppy kibble mixed with Instint Raw. He is healthy and has a beautiful coat. I was worried when I first joined and saw posts about not mixing kibble and raw, but talked to my breeder and decide as long as he was doing great to keep on feeding this way. I don't have the time or freezer space available to go 100% DIY Raw so feed the instinct raw. 

I found that he likes the beef, venison, duck best, did not like the chicken at all.


----------

